
MHTML – Why you should always store user file uploads on another domain - rahuldottech
https://insert-script.blogspot.com/2020/01/internet-explorer-mhtml-why-you-should.html
======
rahuldottech
Personally I love mhtml. It allows you to easily store a webpage as a single
file without having to resort to PDFs - which have lots of accessibility and
rendering issues.

